# Pink Traincase!



## Lalli (Oct 23, 2006)

I got a PINK TRAINCASE yay
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I loveeeeeeee it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so nice n meee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























​


----------



## n_c (Oct 23, 2006)

oh...it's so pretty!


----------



## capytan (Oct 24, 2006)

Pretty! Where did you get it from?


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 24, 2006)

awww, it's adorable!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 24, 2006)

it's sooooo purdy!


----------



## Lalli (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 

 
_Pretty! Where did you get it from?_

 
the website HQHair. com its the Japonesque{sp?} one!

its really nice and sturdy and a lovely pink color
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 had a few envious stares at the train station!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 26, 2006)

I want, I want!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 26, 2006)

awwww pink!! how pretty is that!


----------



## Sereia (Oct 26, 2006)

Cute


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Oct 26, 2006)

gggrrrrrr...i want it!!...gimme!!!..jk....its tooo cute!!...do you know if they have one in like a baby pink color?!


----------



## CandaceM (Oct 27, 2006)

To cute!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 28, 2006)

I love it! Beats the regular black or silver ones!!


----------



## andrienne (Oct 28, 2006)

_your pink case is so cute! where did you get it from?_


----------



## Lalli (Oct 28, 2006)

^^HQ hair. com


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 28, 2006)

Very cute.  Lots of room too!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 29, 2006)

I keep coming back to look at it


----------



## fashionvictim (Oct 29, 2006)

I absolutely love it !
And moreover, I want the same ! 
So cute...


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

*very cute traincase*


----------



## Lalli (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks eveyone


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinklady77* 

 
_I keep coming back to look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! me to it's to cute for words!


----------



## sincola (Nov 6, 2006)

soooo cute!!!


----------



## nalgene (Nov 8, 2006)

pretty!!!


----------



## enchantress (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow! That's very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Does it fit everything you own?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 9, 2006)

Jealous! I want a pink traincase! ....


----------



## User40 (Dec 15, 2006)

Loverly! What a scrumptious color.:ilike:


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 23, 2006)

way cute!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 26, 2006)

*There is so much space and my favourite colour....wahhh!*


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 30, 2006)

Too cute for words traincase, love it!!!


----------



## AprilBomb (Dec 31, 2006)

Adorable! Congrats! - enjoy it


----------

